# Info par produktiem >  NEW DJ PRO austiņas 60 USD FAKE or not ?

## matiss

varbūt kādam vel ir nācies saskarties ar itkā orģinālam piemēram SONY MDR-V700DJ austiņaam par ļoti zemu cenu , tai paša Ebay.com Cik es skatījos video youtube.com un lasiiju , citi saka ka pakaļdarinājums citi saka ka nēe . Itkaa viss ir pilniigi taapat kaa orģināalajaam. Varbūt kāds var pateikt kā tad īsti ir ?

----------

